# I made a better version of iTunes search



## JiayiL (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey guys, it's my first post in this forum. I discovered classical music world when I was in college, and I started my album collection on iTunes.

If you happen to use iTunes and purchase albums from iTunes store, you probably had a terrible experience trying to find a version of a piece that you want. iTunes typically returns <100 results per search, and there is no way to access more results unless you make another search, not mentioning the lags and UI.

So I made my own version of iTunes search on web. Here is the link to the website:
https://itunes-search.jiayiliu.ca/

Source code and preview is available on GitHub:
https://github.com/JiayiLiuCA/react-itunes-search

Enjoy


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I keep following you on this site, no I tunes, sorry, welcome anyway.


----------

